# D500 first time to the hockey rink



## MSnowy (Dec 19, 2016)

Went to my first high school hockey game of the season. Typical crappy rink lighting. The camera worked great, I was a little rusty.


----------



## tirediron (Dec 19, 2016)

Looks good to me.


----------



## MSnowy (Dec 19, 2016)

tirediron said:


> Looks good to me.


 
Thanks


----------



## goodguy (Dec 19, 2016)

Let me nominate you honorary Canadian 

Nice shots, love the D500!!!


----------



## MSnowy (Dec 19, 2016)

goodguy said:


> Let me nominate you honorary Canadian
> 
> Nice shots, love the D500!!!



 "Eh" cool thanks


----------



## Derrel (Dec 19, 2016)

So I can tell by looking at the photos that the lens was rather long--what lens did you use the most? And what did you think of the focusing on the new d500? Would love to hear your opinion on this new camera.


----------



## astroNikon (Dec 19, 2016)

Great action shots.

Shutter from 1/800 to 1/1600, and ISO from 1000 to 4500 + EC on a 70-200/2.8
You have better lighting in there than I have to deal with for indoor soccer.
I like your watermark too.


----------



## MSnowy (Dec 19, 2016)

Derrel said:


> So I can tell by looking at the photos that the lens was rather long--what lens did you use the most? And what did you think of the focusing on the new d500? Would love to hear your opinion on this new camera.



I was using Nikon 70-200mm vrii. The focus is super quick even under crappy lighting. Overall I think the camera is great for what I use it for,wildlife and sports.


----------



## MSnowy (Dec 19, 2016)

astroNikon said:


> Great action shots.
> 
> Shutter from 1/800 to 1/1600, and ISO from 1000 to 4500 + EC on a 70-200/2.8
> You have better lighting in there than I have to deal with for indoor soccer.
> I like your watermark too.



Thanks


----------



## Peeb (Dec 19, 2016)

Nice set!  Especially like the one with the puck up high in the back of the net, as the goalie looks over his shoulder with an "Aw crap" look!


----------



## MSnowy (Dec 19, 2016)

Peeb said:


> Nice set!  Especially like the one with the puck up high in the back of the net, as the goalie looks over his shoulder with an "Aw crap" look!



Thanks


----------



## snowbear (Dec 19, 2016)

Nice set.


----------



## jl1975 (Dec 19, 2016)

Those are great.  Good job capturing the action.


----------



## MSnowy (Dec 20, 2016)

snowbear said:


> Nice set.



Thanks


----------



## MSnowy (Dec 20, 2016)

jl1975 said:


> Those are great.  Good job capturing the action.



Thanks


----------



## fmw (Dec 21, 2016)

Nice job.


----------



## Frank F. (Dec 21, 2016)

very nice camera work. I'd like to see a little more attack in the post processing (contrast, sharpening, glow)...


----------



## MSnowy (Dec 22, 2016)

fmw said:


> Nice job.



 Thank you


----------



## MSnowy (Dec 22, 2016)

Frank F. said:


> very nice camera wise. I'd like to see a little more attack in the post processing (contrast, sharpening, glow)...



 Ok I'll check that next set these have already been sold


----------



## PatrickLiamPhoto (Sep 7, 2017)

Peeb said:


> Nice set!  Especially like the one with the puck up high in the back of the net, as the goalie looks over his shoulder with an "Aw crap" look!



As a photographer and a hockey goalie, I can really relate to that photo!  At least he's keeping his eyes on the puck the whole time.


----------



## baturn (Sep 7, 2017)

Very nice action set. I haven't used my D500 for anything but birds so far. This is very encouraging.


----------



## benhasajeep (Sep 7, 2017)

Having used to be a goalie (thru Junior A) I like the save shots.   The goal shots you can delete!


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 8, 2017)

As a former enforcer, I want to see the fights. Nice set.


----------



## OldManJim (Sep 11, 2017)

nice shots!


----------



## wezza13 (Sep 11, 2017)

Looks like they could've done with some exposure comp, as the whites are grey-ish?


----------

